# #2018 FIFA World Cup Vote: Round 1



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Voting will close 24 hrs later. The bid with the least amount of votes will not proceed to Round 2.


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

2018 Belgium and the Netherlands


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

crazyalex said:


> 2018 Belgium and the Netherlands


Is that to be eliminated? I hope not. Spain/Portugal should get eliminated first, those bribing, money hungry, vote rigging @*[email protected]$*@#


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Good idea Mo! 

England, obviously, gets my vote.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

russia for me, great looking bid


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RUSSIA 2018 !!!


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> RUSSIA 2018 !!!


:cheers:


----------



## Nyuszi (Mar 18, 2007)

Russia kay:


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

good idea! go russia!


----------



## m666t (May 11, 2010)

Kazan! kay: Russia Federation!


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

*Russia 2018!* It's better for the whole football.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

my vote to Russia 2018 & Qatar 2022


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia's bid = a really good bid, they just might struggle with the completion date of stadia as it's in 2018, they have the internal football development, just maybe not the external component, which England has and has a lot of. They should certainly be above Spain/Portugal which are a colluding/vote rigging disgrace.

As for Qatar's bid well this = world class disgrace, absolute utter sham. I mean words cannot describe the absolute embarrassment this bid is. I mean Boris Yeltsin would have spewed at the sight of this bid. I think Harold Nicholls was about to throw up, even when he saw it. You could see it in anyone that actually gets the full picture into this bid, it's like WTF is this shit, I mean who the heck is the organiser of this bid? Do you actually have any brains at all? There is no worse bid in the history of world cup bidding than the Doha bid. I mean what an absolute utter sham. Football culture FAIL, football history FAIL, world cup qualification TOTAL FAIL, technical report KAMIKAZE FAIL, crowds FAIL, everything is unproven, nothing works, nothing exists, I mean how many FAIL's must you get before someone chucks you out? Add to that vote rigging plus dragging FIFA through thick mud plus much much more. That's enough, it's time to go Doha. I wonder if the Spanish will say Adios :lol:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

I wanting Belgium and the Nethelands


Hope Belgium and Holland win... :banana:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Why is there a need for a second vote? clearly fifa have only one vote so why does SSC have two for the initial round? The votes are already in England won, get over it. Don't need troll accounts from Qatarson pretending he backs Russia when we all know how the vote rigging works


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Belgium and the Netherlands :hug::hug: (hope win)

England :colbert:

Spain and Portugal :doh:

Russia oke:


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

If Russia win. british media will bashing to Russia just like last South Africa world cup

Bel & Net: 2018 
Australia: 2022
China: 2026
2030: somewhere in Europe or Africa


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

China can't follow Australia and the British media isn't a single entity. Apart from that your post is perfect. :doh:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

For future rounds a minimum post count will be required for the vote to be considered a proper vote.

Creating accounts to vote is not smart at all.

Forumers found creating multiple accounts will be banned.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Lol England getting kicked in the nuts by russia.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you 6?


----------



## foxbilly (Nov 28, 2010)

England 2018


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

RobH said:


> Are you 6?


Haters gonna hate. Look at the poll, this is like Obama vs Palin in 2012.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Although I wouldn't be surprised if the non-controversial and undisputed Chocolate Clog bid would be nullified at the first attempt I voted for the BeNe version for sentimental reasons.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Trelawny said:


> Haters gonna hate. Look at the poll, this is like Obama vs Palin in 2012.


Meh.

Look at the other poll, on the main thread!


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Russia


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

England or Russia. Either will do.


----------



## ultEmate (May 5, 2010)

Russia.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

I have to say I look forward to the result being over and done with either way because this forum has become a ridiculous mess over the past couple of months. :yes:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

So many cups in Western Europe but no cups in Central and Eastern. It needs to be fixed


----------



## Fobos2030 (Mar 18, 2009)

Russia


----------



## ED9M (Apr 24, 2010)

My vote for Russia!
Volgograd host city!


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Askario said:


> So many cups in Western Europe but no cups in Central and Eastern. It needs to be fixed


you forget Southern Europe (Italy)


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

My vote goes to Russia.

And why is this pool made as secret-ballot? It would be nice to see where are "voters" from.


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

This is hard.

England has got the best structure and soccer is in british people's heart.

Portugal and Spain would be amazing! Bernabeu, Dragão, Camp nou, da Luz, Braga... some latin flavor, great games for sure.

BUT my vote goes to Russia! Definetly the best project.. very consistent and the best presentation! GO RUSSIA!:banana:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Go Russia!


----------



## witn88 (Mar 6, 2007)

Belgium and the Netherlands!!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Due to multiple accounts being created, and automatically being detected, in some cases up to 12 accounts, votes in future rounds will be

1. Public
2. Require a post count of over 100
3. Will not allow responses, if possible.

All forumers who have created multiple accounts will be banned.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it's going to be Russia or England.
Portugal and Spain also have a nice chance but they come a little short.
The Netherland and Belgium, there bid is to weak.

My vote : England


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> Haters gonna hate.





Trelawny said:


> Oncebitten is a racist


Well done, boy.


----------

